# CD/DVD Laufwerk und Windows 8



## Tinyx (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe ein kleines Problem. Nach der Installation von Windows 8 (Installation von DVD) und nach ein Paar Windows Updates ist mein CD/DVD Laufwerk verschwunden. Unter Bios wird es erkannt. Durch durchstöbern von Google.de habe ich folgende Seite gefunden Meine kleine Computer Welt das hat kurzzeitig geholfen, aber als ich was installieren wollte wo ich es auf DVD habe war mein Laufwerk wieder weg obwohl ich diese einstellungen in der Regedit gemacht habe. Hat jemand noch eine Idee. Weil dieses Problem ist unter Win8 doch ärgerlich.



lg. Tinyx


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2013)

Seit Windows 7 wird das Laufwerk im Explorer nicht mehr angezeigt wenn kein Datenträger im Laufwerk liegt...


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Seit Windows 7 wird das Laufwerk im Explorer nicht mehr angezeigt wenn kein Datenträger im Laufwerk liegt...


Also bei mir wird es angezeigt, auch wenn es leer ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist es auch nicht zu sehen, wenn kein Medium eingelegt ist. Macht ja irgendwo auch keinen großen Sinn.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Februar 2013)

Es kann sein, dass Brenner dauerhaft sichtbar sind und normale CD/DVD-Laufwerke nicht.

Ist nur eine Vermutung


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2013)

Nein, bei mir ist es ein DVD Brenner, ich wüsste auch nicht wer im Jahr 2013 noch ein normales CD oder DVD Laufwerk im PC hat und Windows 7/8 nutzt.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Februar 2013)

Habe auch nur einen Brenner drin.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Februar 2013)

Bei meinem englischen Win7 x64 wird mir mein DVD-Brenner auch immer im Explorer angezeigt. Egal ob Datenträger im Laufwerk oder nicht.

Ich hab es aber auch schon anders gesehen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Februar 2013)

Dann würd ich doch mal nachsehen ob diejenigen bei denen das leere Laufwerk weg ist nicht einfach die Option aus dem Anhang angewählt haben.

Ist das aus wird auch ein leeres Laufwerk in der Computer Übersicht angezeigt, lediglich in der Folder View an der linken Seite wird es auch hier ausgeblendet wenn es leer ist


----------



## Tinyx (18. Februar 2013)

das ist doch zum Mäuse melken  nun ist es wieder da. Frag mich nicht woran es gelegen hat. Wie oft habe ich gestern neugestartet. Habe nur leere Laufwerke ausblendend deaktiviert und bei Windows 8: DVD-Laufwerke verschwunden stand in der regedit "Controller()" habe aus () eine 0 gemacht weil es auf anderen seiten mit 0 stand.



> *Windows 8: DVD-Laufwerke verschwunden*
> [font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif"]Da ist es wieder passiert:
> Auf einem Rechner habe ich die Windows 8 Test-Version (Windows 8 Enterprise Evalution Build 9200) installiert. Hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt. Bis ein Neustart des Systems die Laufwerke verschwinden lassen hat.
> Eine Lösung die nach einem Neustart geholfen hat:
> ...





Mal schauen wie lange es anhält ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Februar 2013)

Es kann auch am Mainboard was kaputt sein. Ein Kollege hatte dieses Problem eine sehr lange Zeit. Mal war das Laufwerk da, mal wieder längere Zeit nicht. Neues Mainboard gekauft (identisch mit dem alten & selbe Bios-Version) und schon gab es keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Februar 2013)

Tinyx schrieb:


> ...habe aus () eine 0 gemacht weil es auf anderen seiten mit 0 stand.



Das mit der () in 0 ändern war wohl dann richtig -> http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/DVD-Laufwerk-verschwindet-bei-Upgrade-auf-Windows-8-1794919.html


----------



## minatho (11. März 2013)

Tinyx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ein kleines Problem. Nach der Installation von Windows 8 (Installation von DVD) und nach ein Paar Windows Updates ist mein CD/DVD Laufwerk verschwunden. Unter Bios wird es erkannt. Durch durchstöbern von Google.de habe ich folgende Seite gefunden Meine kleine Computer Welt das hat kurzzeitig geholfen, aber als ich was installieren wollte wo ich es auf DVD habe war mein Laufwerk wieder weg obwohl ich diese einstellungen in der Regedit gemacht habe. Hat jemand noch eine Idee. Weil dieses Problem ist unter Win8 doch ärgerlich.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da 'mal eine kleine Website gebastelt und die Lösungsmöglichkeiten beschrieben.

http://minatho.tipido.net


----------

